# Pinkie with weird eye thing



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So this pinkie was born yesterday so I took some pictures of it before I removed it. So it born with this weird eye which I think is the eye completely missing or malformed, anyway it looks gross so I thought most of you like to see it. I hope its not genetic although the mother is a champagne and I've noticed my pink eyed mice tend to have more eye infections and such than the black eyed so it might be linked. (although this is a black eyed mouse carrying pink eyed)










Excuse my nails:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

from what i can see on the photo it just looks like a small bruse above the eye area and everything else looks normal for a ruby eyed mouse ( i say ruby as pink eyes usually dont show much at all... black eyes looks very dark and the ruby seem to have a pink center with a dark rim around the edge ( at pinky stage)

Have you got any other photos of it?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it an empty socket?? Its hard to tell from the pictures... it just looks like a scab to me, like its been scratched or something?

Willow xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are the only pics,

It wasnt like an empty socket as there was some tissue there but definately not a fully formed eye, my first thought was that it was scratched or had been damaged but the pinkie was very recently born and the skin was healed so it must have happened in-utero. You know where pinkies have the skin over the eye well it looked like it already had its eye open in terms of the eye lids position, it looked like the eye had shrivelled up. Shame the photo doesnt show it but it was very tiny!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I had a mouse like that once, but I culled it.

I know a guy in Canada who had a mouse born with one eye. I never saw it as a baby, but it might have been the same kind of phenomenon.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess these things can happen randomly, I have culled as well, I dont see any positives in keeping a malformed animal alive.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think they are random things that happen, since I've never seen it before or after the one individual I culled, and the guy in Canada has never seen it either (although I don't think he bred from the individual). Then again, it could be that most mothers eat the babies born like this and we would never know!

I agree that there is no point in keeping a grossly disfigured animal alive.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense for folks that breed to show; my yellow tri doe Popeye has only one eye; the eye was there, but when the eyes opened that one closed and never reopened (presumably atrophied). She's a very nice yellow tri doe and I kept her for breeding, and she's produced nothing but healthy pinkies who have grown to be good looking yellow tris.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This (too-dark dove standard) mouse developed some sort of eye ailment after he opened his eyes. It wasn't noticeable before the eyes opened, and the eye isn't missing or malformed; he just keeps it more closed than the other, almost like a "lazy eye" in humans. His littermates were (are) all fine. It's not respiratory or allergy-related; it's just something odd with his eye. He has at least some vision in it.





































You can see his mother and siblings in the pictures. They all have normal eyes. I'm thinking about keeping him around just to see if any other problems develop later on. At the moment he's 3.5 weeks old.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have kept it if it was a doe to see what happened but ive got no room to keep random bucks unfortunately.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In this family of mice, bucks live together peacefully (a very docile line of 100% exhibition heritage) so that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Moomin has a lazy eye - he only seems to open it fully if he's scared of something - but the vet says he can see out of it ok


----------

